# Simcha's backside - unusual fur pattern



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Please pardon the anatomically correct and explicit photo attached. Simcha has this unusual swirl pattern of fur on his, err...., ummmm.... butt cheeks. I don't recall ever having seen anything quite like it on any dog, which is the reason I am posting it. Does any other chi on this forum group have a similar fur pattern? Personally, I think it is kind of cute, but Simcha is neutered, so the trait can never be passed on.

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj603/jelliotlevy/321917a8.jpg


And, at least let me add another photo, taken of his head. I can't leave this posting with no other graphic than a canine posterior.

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj603/jelliotlevy/4e5e9fcd.jpg


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen more dog backsides than I care to comment on during my years as a vet tech...  I've seen that type of fur swirl on many dogs, male and female, over the years. It's just where the fur grows in different directions and meets in that area and swirls. It's interesting the cowlicks and such that appear. In the horse world, old timers can tell you all about the characteristics of your horse, including whether it's "worth" anything or not by the fur swirls on it's body!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Both my girls have them on their bums too.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, I guess Simcha's rear end is not as unique as I thought. In my defense, my wife and I often walk him together. On account of the multiple spinal surgeries I have endured, I am the slower walker and remain constantly trailing and viewing a canine butt. I need to change my perspective. I find myself remembering that famous quote: "If you ain't the lead dog, the scenery never changes."


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella has booty swirls too! I love them! :bootyshake:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> Oh, I guess Simcha's rear end is not as unique as I thought. In my defense, my wife and I often walk him together. On account of the multiple spinal surgeries I have endured, I am the slower walker and remain constantly trailing and viewing a canine butt. I need to change my perspective. I find myself remembering that famous quote: "If you ain't the lead dog, the scenery never changes."


On the bright side, at least it's a cute little bum you get to watch on your walks. I'm proud of you for not giving up and for continuing to walk even with multiple spinal surgeries - Good for you!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> On the bright side, at least it's a cute little bum you get to watch on your walks. I'm proud of you for not giving up and for continuing to walk even with multiple spinal surgeries - Good for you!


.........

Actually, I get to watch two backsides. One belongs to Simcha; the other to my bride of 51 years plus 14 days. As one grows old, life is filled with many painful events, some of them emotional in nature and some physical. A playful, lively and affectionate dog is better than an antidepressant for dealing with life's downers. I am inspired to do a little extra walking, just to see that wiggly little butt, which brings a smile to my face. And this time I am referring to Simcha!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

I do so love your attitude! The affection for both your pretty wife and sweet dog shines through your post. You are a one-in-a-million kind of guy.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love your humour in your posts and I'm glad you're referring to Simcha as I'm sure you're wife wouldn't like the description of a 'wiggly' butt. Wiggly hips, maybe but I'm sure a firm butt should never wiggle!  love the quote!


----------

